# 2014 Jetta 1.8T Extended Crank and/or No Start



## Rick K (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey all! My wife is now on her third Jetta. It’s a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T TSI/5 speed manual. Nice car. She loves it. It’s been doing the sporadic extended crank (3-4 seconds of cranking sometimes; starting almost instantaneously at other times). A couple weeks ago she called me to tell me that after an extended idle time (~20 minutes) the engine died. It re-started fine though. Fast forward to this evening. It would start, chug for a quick second, then die. It kept doing that to her. I drove to where she was, tried myself, and got the same result. I put my basic Harbor Freight scan tool on it and there are NO codes, stored or pending. I held the pedal to the floor and tried again and the car was hesitant, but it started and then ran fine. She drove it home. Then while the car was still warm in the driveway, I was unable to easily re-start it. To eliminate the low pressure fuel pump in the tank as the culprit, I went to the high pressure pump up front, pulled the rubber hose off, put it into a container, and turned the ignition on. PLENTY of fuel. Hooked the line back up and still no start. When the car cooled down, it started right up with no problems. I stopped and re-started multiple times while the engine was cool and every time it started great. Any ideas?? Crank sensor maybe?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Rick K (Apr 15, 2019)

Update: I replaced the “Engine Speed Sensor” (crankshaft position sensor) with a genuine VW replacement part. The car was acting great for a couple weeks and today the car was very hard to get started when warm. Cranked and cranked and cranked. Finally about the 10th try it started then ran just fine. Any ideas?? I really don’t want to bring it to VW but I will if I have to. Thanks!


----------



## Rick K (Apr 15, 2019)

Update, for anyone who ever has this issue and stumbles upon this thread. Maybe it’ll help them out. I replaced the fuel filter about 5 days ago, which looked to be original. The car has 122k miles on it. Since replacing it, the car has been acting great! Starts right up every time, warm or cold. I cut the old filter open and it was quite dirty. Maybe it was as simple as that? Time will tell, but a $46 in-stock fuel filter from AutoZone may have saved the day here. It was surprisingly easy to change too.

-Rick


----------



## apewithawrench23 (Dec 14, 2020)

Just checking if anyone is still active on this thread. I have been having a similar issue and am trying to replace the crankshaft position sensor, but have not been able to find a DIY guide or even a picture of the location of the crankshaft position sensor on a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8 TSI. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

apewithawrench23 said:


> Just checking if anyone is still active on this thread. I have been having a similar issue and am trying to replace the crankshaft position sensor, but have not been able to find a DIY guide or even a picture of the location of the crankshaft position sensor on a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8 TSI. Thank you in advance for any help!


How many miles on the engine?


----------



## apewithawrench23 (Dec 14, 2020)

There are 64,000 miles on the car


----------



## darrelte (Apr 18, 2021)

I know this is old but i'm having the same issue and wondering where the crankshaft position is located at?


----------



## vincevic (Jun 20, 2021)

apewithawrench23 said:


> Just checking if anyone is still active on this thread. I have been having a similar issue and am trying to replace the crankshaft position sensor, but have not been able to find a DIY guide or even a picture of the location of the crankshaft position sensor on a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8 TSI. Thank you in advance for any help!


It Might be too late for the reply but heres the location for the next guy and i've looked all over the interweb for the location of this Crankshaft position sensor ( not bloody Freakin Camshaft position sensor which google searches for instead ) here's where you'll find it on a 2014 VW Jetta TSi 1.8T
It is located on the Drivers side front of the engine block - lower half of the engine - Facing the car look left of the transmission under the intake Manifold ( wont see from up top , you'ed have to crawl underneath the car , you should find it sitting alone up against the engine block with incapsulated connectors with wires running up and away from the engine . The picture below is the correct sensor for this car , dont get the generic ones they'll send you with about 7 inches of wire between the sensor and the connector it wont work the correct sensor has a male ended connector . The generic one has a female ended connector ( cant les out the connectors ) And for a tip check with your local stealership they usually have it in stock and at times cheaper the EBAY or AMAZON online ,Plus no shipping charges
$42.01 thats including the %12 tax here in BC Canada 

Cheers


----------



## ganglin3665 (Oct 2, 2021)

I just found this after I searched and search trying to find it. wrong sensor or wrong engine. I found it on my own. Front of car between engine and cooling fans! you have to do it from the under the car. It is a bear to get out and in. Small hands help. Gentle taps to get it in. Hope it lines up the hole for the screw which you can not see from underneath. Used my phone and took a picture got lucky. Good luck.


----------



## MoZi (Oct 13, 2021)

ganglin3665 said:


> I just found this after I searched and search trying to find it. wrong sensor or wrong engine. I found it on my own. Front of car between engine and cooling fans! you have to do it from the under the car. It is a bear to get out and in. Small hands help. Gentle taps to get it in. Hope it lines up the hole for the screw which you can not see from underneath. Used my phone and took a picture got lucky. Good luck.


Can u elaborate what u found to be the issue.


----------



## ganglin3665 (Oct 2, 2021)

Intermittent bad idle. BTW the problem came back. Now it is doing it more often so with the right reader they should be able to figure it out. I took it into a good mechanic. Been going on for 8 months. Random at best and codes not helpful. Changed plugs, crank and cam position sensors. Checked the coils. Can't get into the stealership for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Sadeyjames (12 mo ago)

Rick K said:


> Hey all! My wife is now on her third Jetta. It’s a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T TSI/5 speed manual. Nice car. She loves it. It’s been doing the sporadic extended crank (3-4 seconds of cranking sometimes; starting almost instantaneously at other times). A couple weeks ago she called me to tell me that after an extended idle time (~20 minutes) the engine died. It re-started fine though. Fast forward to this evening. It would start, chug for a quick second, then die. It kept doing that to her. I drove to where she was, tried myself, and got the same result. I put my basic Harbor Freight scan tool on it and there are NO codes, stored or pending. I held the pedal to the floor and tried again and the car was hesitant, but it started and then ran fine. She drove it home. Then while the car was still warm in the driveway, I was unable to easily re-start it. To eliminate the low pressure fuel pump in the tank as the culprit, I went to the high pressure pump up front, pulled the rubber hose off, put it into a container, and turned the ignition on. PLENTY of fuel. Hooked the line back up and still no start. When the car cooled down, it started right up with no problems. I stopped and re-started multiple times while the engine was cool and every time it started great. Any ideas?? Crank sensor maybe?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rick


----------



## Sadeyjames (12 mo ago)

I have always been experiencing similar issues and it’s been on going for about 5-6 months now! New battery, new catalytic converter, new fuel filter, new sensor and some wires have been checked along with plugs checked! Car has engine light on and does not read any codes and will turn over but won’t start! Volkswagen themselves has been the worst experience ever!!!! HELP


----------



## [email protected] (11 mo ago)

GXL said:


> How many miles on the engine?


When I had this issue I had to replace the ignition coil which it only has one which is right in front of the engine which is connected to all the your spark plug wires


----------

